# Dorian Yates NOX banned?!



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

My gym has just said that NOX has been banned?! Is this true? Can you get last stocks from anywhere?

I'm gutted, I was addicted to this stuff (probably why it was banned :laugh

Anyone know what the active ingredients were that made you feel like you'd had 3 lines?!


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

I dont think so as yet,

although i heard they were changing the formula because people were throwing up.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> My gym has just said that NOX has been banned?! Is this true? Can you get last stocks from anywhere?
> 
> I'm gutted, I was addicted to this stuff (probably why it was banned :laugh
> 
> * Anyone know what the active ingredients were that made you feel like you'd had 3 lines?!*


Not a clue but I'll be finishing the stuff in my draw tomorrow!!! :thumb:


----------



## Yea Boi (Mar 24, 2008)

dunno if its been banned but bodybuildingwarehouse are still selling it i hope it aint banned as i was hoping to try some soon


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

hopefully they will make it taste less sh1t like...


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> My gym has just said that NOX has been banned?! Can you get last stocks from anywhere?


read the site rules DO NOT ASK FOR SOURCES:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:lol


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

diaita said:


> read the site rules DO NOT ASK FOR SOURCES:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:lol


lol its as bloody good as something you not allowed to source.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

pauly7582 said:


> My gym has just said that NOX has been banned?! Is this true? Can you get last stocks from anywhere?
> 
> I'm gutted, I was addicted to this stuff (probably why it was banned :laugh
> 
> Anyone know what the active ingredients were that made you feel like you'd had 3 lines?!


only 3 lines?....try racking a few up,maybe cheaper in the long run:thumb:


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Got a box in the back of my car , stuff is dogshyte.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

ive got some, asked my main supplier, i can still get hold of it for quite some time by all accounts


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

how does this stuff compare to n.o explode?

im nearly out of n.o explode & i really like it,but was considering trying the nox next time........

any views...... :thumbup1:


----------



## SHEP6413 (Jun 16, 2008)

nox tastes like sick, made me throw up after one swig of drink. got 30 sachets sitting in my cupboard laughing at me, cant touch the stuff, its awful


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Yea Boi said:


> dunno if its been banned but bodybuildingwarehouse are still selling it i hope it aint banned as i was hoping to try some soon


I've heard it'd been discontinued too - in the words of our DY supplier "that's the last you'll get for a while".

We stocked up, it's a cool sup so wanted to keep it as long as possible.

I think it's more likely a manufacturing issue than a legality one...but outside DY and the limited number of distribs they're using, I don't think anyone knows yet.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

matt3178 said:


> how does this stuff compare to n.o explode?
> 
> im nearly out of n.o explode & i really like it,but was considering trying the nox next time........
> 
> any views...... :thumbup1:


Much better energy (i.e. more energy, if that's better  ), less of a pump.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i have a stupid tolerance to stimulants. i've necked 2 of these and not felt a thing. but i can tell the difference in the gym.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Seriously??? I was bouncing of the ceiling off one


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

estfna said:


> i have a stupid tolerance to stimulants. i've necked 2 of these and not felt a thing. but i can tell the difference in the gym.


My mates the same.

He get's nothing from eph, and I gave him one of these, and all that happened was he sweated more.

Mind you, we've given out hundreds of little sachets and that's the only other time I've heard of someone getting nothing from it....so looks like you and him are in an exclusive club lol!


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

estfna said:


> i have a stupid tolerance to stimulants. i've necked 2 of these and not felt a thing. but i can tell the difference in the gym.


I thought i was the only one!

ive never felt anything from:

4 scoops NO xplode

rediculous amounts of redbull

8 shot expresso

i am yet to try ephedrine lol!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

nooooooooooooo

ok, i'll be placing an order soon


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I gave mine away as it made me ill. horrid stuff........ i use boditronics red mist now


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Kezz said:


> I gave mine away as it made me ill. horrid stuff........ i use boditronics red mist now


That's also lovely! I think I prefer that to the NOX - not in terms of energy, but in terms of workout performance I've done some mega workouts on Red Mist.


----------



## ian08 (Jun 1, 2008)

i bought a couple off bb warehouse last week.i just felt strange and queazy while at gym,and my mate who had the other one felt fine but had absolutely no appetite for the whole day.the taste was revolting though.


----------



## Boditronics Ltd (May 10, 2006)

BBWarehouse said:


> That's also lovely! I think I prefer that to the NOX - not in terms of energy, but in terms of workout performance I've done some mega workouts on Red Mist.


 Kieran if you need some more samples with your coming order let us know .. We designed Red Mist to be a great all round workout product rather than just a mid blower as anyone can make that ( though we think it is pretty strong stuff anyway ) in the energy dept ..  we get more people telling us its too strong than people telling us it too weak

Wurz


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I will be ordering some red mist tomorrow with my order as it just ran out!!, just had 1 scoop tonight before cardio as i was feeling well tired and now i am fine


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Lads if any one wants to sell me their NOX PM me. I'll definitely buy it off you. Saves it sitting in your cupboard or giving it away!!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

BBWarehouse said:


> My mates the same.
> 
> He get's nothing from eph, and I gave him one of these, and all that happened was he sweated more.
> 
> Mind you, we've given out hundreds of little sachets and that's the only other time I've heard of someone getting nothing from it....so looks like you and him are in an exclusive club lol!





liamhutch said:


> I thought i was the only one!
> 
> ive never felt anything from:
> 
> ...


it's weird though, nothing makes me feel "anything" if you get me. yet to try eph, but i'm dieting, so probably will venture there soon.

espresso's/red bull etc, i'm asleep.

i think it's something to do with the fact i tasted a cup of coffee my mum had when i was 4 or something and loved it, so i've been drinking coffee ever since.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

dan2004 said:


> Got a box in the back of my car , stuff is dogshyte.


You dont like it then lmao?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Boditronics Ltd said:


> Kieran if you need some more samples with your coming order let us know .. We designed Red Mist to be a great all round workout product rather than just a mid blower as anyone can make that ( though we think it is pretty strong stuff anyway ) in the energy dept ..  we get more people telling us its too strong than people telling us it too weak
> 
> Wurz


That'd be great Simon 

I've just sent you an email with some notes in.


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

This product made me terribly ill and it tasted horrendous.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

just ordered 2 boxes from you BBwarehouse.

when I asked if anyone wanted to sell me theirs I didnt mean that I was prepared to pay the RRP for it!


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

robdog said:


> You dont like it then lmao?


Im saving it for you  Im going to make you nox milkshakes , nox cakes and nox biscuits.  Ummmmmmmmm :tongue:


----------



## Movi (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello I actually distribute for Dorian Yates, Nox pump is coming back into supply as we speak. We simply had some supply issues.

Nox Pump has not been banned, and should not be in forseeable future, unless

the UK decides to ban all NOX products like ROI.

In terms of people throwing up i assume that this is more to do with the taste of the product more than anything else, though more flavours are in the pipeline.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I have tried most of them and got nothing.. I use red-mist now and 3 scoops of that is rediculous.. It really does increase my training ALOT!!! And yes I am sponsored by them so people would expect it but I seriously think anyone who hasn't tried it yet should and you'll see what I mean!! Just don't do 3 scoops straight off, even if you do have a tolerance to others!!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Movi said:


> Hello I actually distribute for Dorian Yates, Nox pump is coming back into supply as we speak. We simply had some supply issues.
> 
> Nox Pump has not been banned, and should not be in forseeable future, unless
> 
> ...


i know what people mean by throwing up, while i get no stimulation from it, i sometimes get nausea. it feels like it's bubbling inside my stomach, it's fine when i've eaten but taking it on an empty stomach like pre-workout it bad.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

It should be back on the shelves by mid end september


----------

